

Opera 10.52 for Mac: Coca Integration, Pinch to Zoom (Multi-Touch) - Indyan
http://www.opera.com/browser/

======
Indyan
Just to clarify, Pinch and Zoom requires multi-touch trackpads found in
Macbook pros.

"Modern Macbooks have multi-touch trackpads and with Opera 10.52, you can make
full use of it. Pinch to zoom or use two fingers to scroll and three fingers
to navigate back and forth in your browser history, all from your trackpad."
<http://www.pallab.net/2010/04/27/opera-10-52-windows-mac/>

